# Wood shop in the making…



## Geffellz18 (Aug 8, 2021)

Ordered an 18x35 metal carport to serve as a woodshop & storage shed for my gator/atv and wood stacks.
They came a couple of weeks ago to construct it!
Took the week before Memorial Day off to dig the earth down level for construction.
It’s has been quite a chore due to the hilly backyard I have, but with setback restrictions, this was the only place I could place it and meet the requirements without putting it in the front yard!
Some more dirt needed under the retaining wall in the foreground, 4x4 retaining wall to shore up the rear berm, run electrical and enclose the back 1/3rd for the woodshop(12x18) and i’ll be ready to get the shop setup!
Quoted the company enclosing it and it more than double the price of the building, so I opted to forego that!


----------



## Duff (Aug 8, 2021)

Man, I need one of those!!  Looking good. Are you going to enclose it yourself?


----------



## Geffellz18 (Aug 8, 2021)

Duff said:


> Man, I need one of those!!  Looking good. Are you going to enclose it yourself?


I do plan to enclose it myself. Will
hopefully start in the next month.


----------



## MFOSTER (Aug 27, 2021)

Geffellz18 said:


> Ordered an 18x35 metal carport to serve as a woodshop & storage shed for my gator/atv and wood stacks.
> They came a couple of weeks ago to construct it!
> Took the week before Memorial Day off to dig the earth down level for construction.
> It’s has been quite a chore due to the hilly backyard I have, but with setback restrictions, this was the only place I could place it and meet the requirements without putting it in the front yard!
> ...


Looks good


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 27, 2021)

Going to be nice


----------



## longbowdave1 (Aug 27, 2021)

Me jealous. Looks great, enjoy it.


----------



## carlan (Aug 29, 2021)

I like the looks of that. Been looking at doing something similar.
I assume you ordered the building as a kit? If so what brand is it?


----------



## 4HAND (Aug 29, 2021)

Nice! Update us as you progress.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Sep 1, 2021)

R&B metal structures out of central GA is who I ended up purchasing mine from.
Very pleased with the overall experience.
Went metal vs wood because the price of lumber was through the roof, making the metal buildings cheaper plus they build it vs me having to do it.
That made it a no brainer!

Secured the exterior walls material!
Since retiring, dads been getting into several side hustles and scored this tin from a storage garage purchase.
Just have to get back home to grab it, which I’ll do in Oct.
Will save me a pretty good amount of coin!
I’ll start the framing later this month.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Oct 2, 2021)

Picked up the materials this morning to complete the retaining wall from where we dug out the hill, and studs to begin framing for the walls


Set the post brackets too. Gotta let the concrete dry.
Maybe the rain will hold off a little tomorrow to at least let me start the wall.


----------



## RedHills (Oct 2, 2021)

Man you're gonna love that when it's done! One thing I'll advise is to consider moisture encroachment. Go above and beyond with vapor barriers. Condensation and humidity is a tool killer! People would laugh at the effort I went thru....but it was worth it.


----------



## Para Bellum (Oct 3, 2021)

RedHills said:


> Man you're gonna love that when it's done! One thing I'll advise is to consider moisture encroachment. Go above and beyond with vapor barriers. Condensation and humidity is a tool killer! People would laugh at the effort I went thru....but it was worth it.



I just finished my shop and I’m scared to death about just this.


----------



## RedHills (Oct 3, 2021)

Para Bellum said:


> I just finished my shop and I’m scared to death about just this.



Psychrometrics. 

LOL...find a nice quite place


----------



## Geffellz18 (Oct 17, 2021)

Started on the retaining wall today. That extra 2 hrs of sun sure would be handy right now! 
About two more runs higher and I’ll install some dead men to make sure it doesn’t sag later on in life!
Took the trailer down to FL and loaded up the tin for the exterior walls. Dad will bring it up around Thanksgiving since me and the family went over to Sandestin for a few days!

It’s a one man show, so progress is Slooooooow!


----------



## tucker80 (Oct 17, 2021)

Lookin good!


----------



## Geffellz18 (Oct 22, 2021)

Retaining wall complete…..next up, backfilling  and laying the drainage. Will be a few weeks before I can start that.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Feb 1, 2022)

Back on the build….had to set some footers for one side due to some erosion of my initial foundation that I had to build up. She’s nice and stable now.
Floor joists set and OSB laid down for the flooring. Had to grab one more piece of OSB-Price jumped $10 literally overnight.
Normally I buy more than I think I’ll need, but didn’t with the OSB-Bit me this time!
Aiming to have it framed out within a couple of weeks-Then onto sheeting and electrical.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Feb 19, 2022)

Started framing the walls today-Getting there!
Hope to finish up the rest of it and start getting the tin walls up tomorrow.
Remainder of the wiring was ordered to get it wired up.
Probably going to go ahead and run water out there too since I have a trench already.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Mar 6, 2022)

Walls nearing completion-May have had them done if not for a work trip Valdosta , then to N. FL to fish a couple of days-but you know, priorities!


----------



## trad bow (Mar 6, 2022)

I’m doing the exact same thing right now. Just about completely sealed up. About ready to start fishing and let the building project sit a spell.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Mar 21, 2022)

Welp, finally got the shop sheeted out…Just have to cut a few finish pieces for under the door openings and a small piece above the double doors just to finish it off. That and install the corner covers and it’s really a wrap.
Now on to electrical!


The rusty tin on the interior gable pay homage to the family homestead barn back home in NW FL….it was built back in the 50’s so not terribly old, but I wanted to repurpose some of it somehow since last month, I helped my aunt & uncle tear the roof off, salvaging the tin and  rough cut heart pine-which I’ll be using for wood pieces….Here’s a piece I made a few years back from some pieces that had already fallen down. It currently serves as our coffee table at the moment. Kept completely rough on purpose, but did sand it a little to smooth it out & used some tung oil on it.


All of the roof rafters from the barn were milled on site from all of the tree cut off the property to start the farm which I just found out about from my Aunt-As is all of the wood paneling in the house.

To finish it off, we discovered an old 5-6’ crosscut saw that’s seen better days, but could probably be restored by sand blasting and replacing the handles-But it’s going to live many years above the double doors in a frame!


----------



## Slowmow24 (Mar 23, 2022)

I am so jealous. Looks awesome


----------



## Geffellz18 (Apr 17, 2022)

Got the 6/3 ran to the house from the breaker panel in the shed…This is where I’ll get my neighbors assistance to run it to the main panel for power.In the meantime, I hope to get the outlets, light switches and light boxes roughed out by next weekend….Got started on it a little today…


----------



## Meriwether_Stalker22 (Sep 14, 2022)

Love the healthy Lab being the Guard Dog.     I've got two Labs......one is very healthy and the other jost big.   Love the shop!!  Enjoy


----------



## Geffellz18 (Sep 21, 2022)

Thanks!
I think she thought it was her new dog house before I skinned it out, ?! She’d get on the OSB to sleep.

Had to take a break from finishing the final details during the summer to get the kitchen and flooring on the main level completed!
Was back on it this weekend, started on the flooring so I can finally get the tools moved in from the garage! 
NOT the easiest flooring I have installed…Probably why it was on clearance so cheap-was about half of what another layer of OSB would have cost at the time and much more rigid! Just over halfway done… plan to finish this weekend and start moving tools in…
Finally!


----------



## RedHills (Sep 22, 2022)

I hate it when someone makes a point about something, that I may not be able to reset and consider....there really should be a vapor barrier between that flooring and the osb. Regardless of whats underneath it ground side. Get a fan in it before the tools also for circulation. Fall/winter is the hardest time to control moisture, your tools will thank you.
You've come a long way. Good job you'll love it!


----------



## Geffellz18 (Sep 25, 2022)

No worries @RedHills ….I appreciate when folks are trying to be helpful & supportive-which I feel you were.
I thought of that then decided that the attached underlayment(albeit minimal!) may be sufficient for the application. I’m not too worried about the  flooring condition over time. I know it’s going to get a lot of wear and tear being the workshop floor.
I truly only bought it because the OSB had a few soft spots when you walked on it and this flooring was on clearance & was significantly cheaper than buying another layer of OSB at the time I purchased it.
Did get it finished up today however plus a huge accomplishment for me personally-We have light & power, complete with three way switches for the lights! That wiring was a doozy!
Bulbs used were just for testing


----------

